# 3-D Würfel mit Java



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo


Ich habe die Aufgabe bekommen, mit Java einen 3-D Würfel zu Programieren und diesen anzeigen zu lassen, habe leider nur ein halbes Jahr Informatik gehabt und weiß nicht welches Programm zum schreiben des Quelltextes und welcher Compiler man dafür braucht. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen?

Danke für Antwort


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Apr 2008)

Kauf dir en Buch, durchsuch die FAQ, nutze google usw.

Programm ist im Prinzip egal. Hol dir Eclipse und dann eben noch die entsprechende 3D lib... Sollte aber alles hier in den FAQ zu finden sein. 

Hab auch noch nicht so viel mit 3D gemacht. Daher find ich es etwas komisch, dass du nach nem halben Jahr gleich so loslegen sollst. Aber das ist ja bei den Hausaufgaben immer der Fall ^^

cya


----------



## Marco13 (17. Apr 2008)

Websuche usw... https://j3d-webstart.dev.java.net/test/ -> "HelloUniverse"....


----------



## MiDniGG (18. Apr 2008)

@Marco: Ich glaub der Link is kaputt... Aber kann auch an den Sicherheitsvorkehrungen liegen :-D


----------



## Marco13 (18. Apr 2008)

Aber man weiß ja, wonach man suchen muss...
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/3D/HelloUniverse1.htm


----------

